# Silver nitrate/monsols treatment of friable cervix for control of bleeding



## tnjhnsn (Apr 4, 2013)

I need a little help on how to code this one. The provider applied Silver Nitrate/Monsols to control the bleeding of a friable cervix. Would it be appropriate to bill 57180 for this? The code description of 57180 says vaginal bleeding not cervical bleeding and I couldn't find another code for cervical bleeding. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
T. Johnson, CPC


----------



## karey (Apr 4, 2013)

17250 Chemical cauterization of granulation tissue (proud flesh, sinus or fistula) 

The physician destroys a form of exuberant or excessive healing tissue known as granulation tissue or proud flesh. The physician destroys the tissue by applying chemicals such as silver nitrate. 

Code 17250 is not to be used with removal or excision codes for the same lesion. Surgical trays, A4550, may be separately reimbursed by third-party payers. Check with the specific payer to determine coverage.


----------



## tnjhnsn (Apr 4, 2013)

There is no granulation tissue in this case. Provider states that the patient has a friable cervix that was bleeding. So, I don't think that 17250 would work. Any other ideas?

Thank you,
T. Johnson, CPC


----------



## karey (Apr 4, 2013)

Then yes I would use 57180. If your not comfortable using it then you can also use the unlisted code 58999 but I think 57180 is appropriate.


----------

